# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ادبیات علامه یا روانشناسی آزاد

## mona123

سلام
من با رتبه 1800 انسانی ادبیات فارسی روزانه علامه قبول شدم علاقه ی اصلی خودم روانشناسی است.از طرفی خانم به اصطلاح مشاورم بعد از کنکور حتی زنگ نزد از کنکور بپرسه و وقت انتخاب رشته هم راهنماییم نکرد من هم به دلیل  نا آگاهی برای آزاد تهران جنوب رو انتخاب کردم.امروز که برای ثبت نام برای آزاد رفتم واقعا ناراحت شدم چون رتبه هایی بودن که 4 تا 5 برابر من بودم.اونجا با کسی صحبت کردم که گفت می تونستم  تهران پزشکی که از اینجا بهتر بود قبول شم.
لطفا راهنماییم  کنید 
1) ادبیات علامه یا روانشناسی
2)آیا می تونم از تهران جنوب به تهران پزشکی انتقال بگیرم یا بگم توی انتخاب رشته اشتباه شده؟

----------


## idealist

*بدون شک روانشناسی*

----------


## shahab74

سلام
به نظرم علامه بهتر دلایلشم هم میتونه دولتی بودن رشته و دانشگاه علامه یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های علوم انسانی کشور حالا باز علاقه هم میتونه دخیل باشه و نظرتون عوض شه

----------


## mona123

> سلام
> به نظرم علامه بهتر دلایلشم هم میتونه دولتی بودن رشته و دانشگاه علامه یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های علوم انسانی کشور حالا باز علاقه هم میتونه دخیل باشه و نظرتون عوض شه


دانشگاه علامه وسوسه بر انگیزه اما با چند نفر صحبت کردم گفتن رشته ی ادبیات باید فوق لیسانس بگیری تازه بعدش هم باید دبیر شی

----------


## Prison Break

ادبیات هیچ جای پیشرفتی نداره و رشته جالبی نیست و نهایت دبیر میشی یا جایی به عنوان غیر مرتبط با پارتی و اینا استخدام میشی

روانشناسی بهتر

ولی باید با این رتبه انتخاب بهتری انجام می دادین. چون با این رتبه حق شما این دانشگاه نیست

----------


## MaHsa 95

رشته مهمتر از دانشگاهه، چون رشته ی شماست که شغلتون رو تعیین میکنه
راجع به انتقالی هم چون رتبتون خوبه احتمالا تو تکمیل ظرفیت میتونین جا به جا شین دیگه، درسته؟

----------


## idealist

*شما فعلا برو روانشناسی ازاد ، تو ازمون ارشد سعی کن یه دانشگاه تاپ قبول شی*

----------


## idealist

*تازه علامه فک کنم تفکیک جنسیتی باشه*

----------


## mona123

> *شما فعلا برو روانشناسی ازاد ، تو ازمون ارشد سعی کن یه دانشگاه تاپ قبول شی*


درسته دانشگاه آزاد هم جا داره تا جا.دانشگاهی که من امروز دیدم یه مثل یک خونه قدیمی بود. از یک نفر رتبش رو پرسیدم گفت 12 هزار که سرم سوت کشید.هر کی منو میدید میگفت حقت اینجا نیست حیف شدی

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

حواست به اینا هم باشه 

1.علاقه

2.هدفت برای آینده

3.استعدادت

----------

